# VK Alienware M17x R3



## Koureni (6. August 2013)

Moin,

ich möchte meinen Alienware M17x R3 verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat kann er es hier posten bzw sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Preis ist VB

Specs:

Intel Core i7 2670QM 2.2 GHz
4GB Arbeitsspeicher (nachrüstbar)
Nvidia Geforce 560m 
Win7 64Bit Alienware Edition inclusive
17" 1600x900 
HDMI Anschlüsse vorhanden IN/OUTput
2x Audio Ausgang 
4 USB Anschlüsse 
etc.

Falls weitere Dinge unklar sind - einfach Fragen

Grüße
Jens


----------

